# Hendee Mfr./Indian Cycles Regas Spring Frame Bicycle



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 31, 2021)

First I would like to thank Ken @Hastings for the opportunity to build out this awesome spring frame.

 Sager is well known for his saddles and other bicycle components.  From preliminary research posted on this forum, and other information I have found, Sager first tried to patent a spring frame similar to the "Hygienic Cushion" frame popular at the time.  I suspect this patent was denied because it was too close to the Hygienic design.  This frame is Sager's second patent attempt.  The “Regas” Cushion design incorporated two springs in the upper rear stays and a pivoting bottom bracket.  Regas is Sager’s name spelled backwards.  The frame design was licensed to several bicycle manufacturers (according to Sager’s advertisements).  I can conclude Iver Johnson and Hendee both used the design.  Sager also sold bikes from his own retail establishment under his manufacturing company’s name. 

What I need assistance is the following:
1.  Does anyone know other firms who used this design?
2.  Can anyone identify the fork used on this bike along with the tall/flush lower headtube bearing race?  It is interesting that it sits flush with the tube. The upper race height is what we more typically see but is flush with the tube as well.

Thank you for any input and assistance.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 31, 2021)

Here is a sketch of the Regas/Sager head badge.  It is thought Sager tried to have manufacturers use the badge with the Regas name as part of their licensing agreement.  We know Iver Johnson did not agree to these terms and badged the bikes with their badge.

I am interested in buying one of these badges.  Please send me a PM if you have one or generous finders fee paid to anyone who can get me to one and I buy it.  Thanks!


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 31, 2021)

My 1907 cushion frame iver has this same suspension set up


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 2, 2021)

Cool Brant!  I wish I could help you on the sager frame... never seen one!  Not trying  to hijack your thread, but I have had three different Sager front forks.  This one is an attachment that was sold separately as an accessory.   I believe early Motorcycle 1904-ish.  I have an eary motorcycle I am going to use it on


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 2, 2021)

Cool project 
Did you get the crank, headset and bars too?


----------



## Kurt S. (Nov 3, 2021)

Here is a bit of information that might help to add clarity or confusion to anyone studying the Sager & Regas relationship. This is a 1903 article in column 1, last paragraph.  The Sanger spring frame & Regas spring frame ......


----------



## Kurt S. (Nov 3, 2021)

J.H. Sager asked an "Everlasting Favor"  so here it is to.......


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 3, 2021)

Have you taken the suspension apart yet?
It looks like the bottom and top springs are missing ?
My springs are pretty worn
Was looking at getting some made at one point, but most manufacturers have a minimum order which was pretty high


----------



## Kurt S. (Nov 3, 2021)

This is just a breadcrumb to follow, may be check catalogs associated with the twenty companies listed in this article to find your specific frame or brand, it is
 from the 1902 Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review.

I've had a passive interest in the Regus suspension and looked into it a while back.  Interesting subject these cushion frames.  The Regas was on the Flying Merkel motorcycles, out of Milwaukee WI


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2021)

Kombicol said:


> Have you taken the suspension apart yet?
> It looks like the bottom and top springs are missing ?
> My springs are pretty worn
> Was looking at getting some made at one point, but most manufacturers have a minimum order which was pretty high



I haven't taken it apart.  It isn't going to be ridden but will be interesting to see if the springs are there.  I wonder if David Brown's @David Brown  7" springs would work with these frames?


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 5, 2021)

I already looked at those
Too short too fat
These are about 1/2” diameter and 12-14” long
Dave suggested to find a local manufacturer


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 5, 2021)

Compression springs are pretty readily available in an assortment of sizes and weights...









						PC080-500-90800-HD-12000-C-N-IN
					

Century Spring SKU 886, CSC Code 886,  Cross reference Code 886,  Compression Spring Code 886




					www.thespringstore.com


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 6, 2021)

Gotta love this tech and thread - 
Just because it is not yet posted here though I know it is elsewhere I will attach this Regas Vehicle advert image -


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 6, 2021)

A toe clip by any other name....


----------



## Tall (Dec 13, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> A toe clip by any other name....
> 
> View attachment 1508049
> 
> View attachment 1508050



Here are the same Sager toe clips that are on my bike


----------



## happyclark (Dec 29, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> First I would like to thank Ken @Hastings for the opportunity to build out this awesome spring frame.
> 
> Sager is well known for his saddles and other bicycle components.  From preliminary research posted on this forum, and other information I have found, Sager first tried to patent a spring frame similar to the "Hygienic Cushion" frame popular at the time.  I suspect this patent was denied because it was too close to the Hygienic design.  This frame is Sager's second patent attempt.  The “Regas” Cushion design incorporated two springs in the upper rear stays and a pivoting bottom bracket.  Regas is Sager’s name spelled backwards.  The frame design was licensed to several bicycle manufacturers (according to Sager’s advertisements).  I can conclude Iver Johnson and Hendee both used the design.  Sager also sold bikes from his own retail establishment under his manufacturing company’s name.
> 
> ...



I have same frame Original paint with an Indian badge on it. Not sure if there a fork I’ll take a look.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 15, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Cool Brant!  I wish I could help you on the sager frame... never seen one!  Not trying  to hijack your thread, but I have had three different Sager front forks.  This one is an attachment that was sold separately as an accessory.   I believe early Motorcycle 1904-ish.  I have an eary motorcycle I am going to use it onView attachment 1506308
> 
> View attachment 1506309
> 
> View attachment 1506310



Here is the patent info and and advertisment for the fork:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2022)

Hendee Regas badge; my Oley pick up!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 15, 2022)

I just did the first mock-up of the 1903/03 the Hendee Mfr. built Regas Spring Frame bicycle.  It is my theory Hendee Mfr. built this bike for Sager to sell out of his retail establishment in Rochester, NY.  There is no evidence Sager was building any bicycles at this time so contracting them to one of his client firms makes sense.  Indian Cycles/Hendee seems to be one of the few/only manufacturers to be using Sager's Spring Frame design at this early date.  As we know, Iver Johnson does adopt the design but not until later on; can anyone comment when this type of spring frame first appears in the Iver catalogs?  This bicycle was discovered by Ken @Hastings at a farm outside of Rochester, NY.  The fork is seemingly original as are the chain ring and cranks; these differ from what Indian was putting on wheels they were selling.

Indian Cycles/Hendee was offering the Regas Spring Frame in 1902 & 03 per their catalogs.  It is unknown to this writer if bicycles were still be offered in 1904 as it has been said the company decided to just focus on motorcycles.  I have yet to see a full version of a 1904 catalog.  One would think 1904 may have been a transition year with some bicycles being sold.

Interestingly, another Hendee built Regas frame exists with the Indian Script badge.  It is an original bicycle that was discovered in a basement in Maine.  Hopefully the owner will post images on this thread.  It would be great to get these two bicycles side by side to compare.

As state above, this is my first mock-up so some modifications are forthcoming.  Indian Cycles was marketing the bicycle with Troxel saddles; I would prefer to fit this example with a Sager saddle considering it was likely sold in J. Harry Sager's shop and the build-out is already slightly different.  Red button thread tires will be used instead of Fisk Premiers; the mock-up has two different types, Pennsylvania Clinchers and Syracuse Studs.  Both would have been readily available aftermarket tires to the bicycle's original owner.

The struggle for the past day has been getting pedals to mount!  I can get standard 1/2"- 20 tpi pedals to start on both sides but only for about a half a turn.  The the crank threads have been cleaned and I have chased them with dental tools.  Six different pairs were tried.  It seems the pitch is different on these cranks; possibly 1/2" by 24 tpi?  If anyone has thoughts please let me know.  I do have a six spoked Indian chain ring from that period I could use on the bike but would rather use the og ring as discovered.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 15, 2022)

Here's the Indian head badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow!
That is looking amazing, Brant!
Way to ferret out that headbadge.
I’m sure your heart skipped a beat when you first spied that little beauty.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 18, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> That is looking amazing, Brant!
> Way to ferret out that headbadge.
> I’m sure your heart skipped a beat when you first spied that little beauty.



It certainly did Marty, actually I think it skipped many beats!  Credit is due to @Jesse McCauley who knew of the badge and put me in touch with the owner.  It then took months of creative, abstract thinking to finally conjure an offering good enough to entice the former steward to release this rare piece of metal.  The past owner and I both walked away from the deal very pleased.  Thank you @Rick Wolfe, and to my bike pal Jesse.  As Patric has said "the badge is the soul of a bike."


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2022)

Beautiful. Nice work getting the frame and badge back together.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 17, 2022)

This High priced Cabinet card eBay shows this bike or one similar I can’t tell. Thought it would be good to add it to this thread. feel free to move it to stuff on eBay if better. 👍

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144762935107?campid=5335809022


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2022)

I wonder if by 1910 Sager sold the patent to Iver as no mention of Regas Spring Frame appears in this advertisment?  Do you Iver gentlemen know if Iver ever mentions the Regas frame in any of there literature?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2022)

A little more Thomas Sager - Regas history:


----------

